# Help-wanted DIY livery south Devon



## ploppy-pixie (9 May 2014)

Hi all

Please help.
Looking for diy livery uard near Newton Abbott.
With good turn out, ideally off road hacking and sand school.
Helpfull friendly people around too...

Anyone know of anyone who is at one called old bailey - in Stokeinteignhead .??? 
Thanks


----------



## mightymammoth (9 May 2014)

are you on the facebook group "livery yards devon" thats very good. Unfortunately decent yards around newton abbott seem to be like gold dust but they do exist.

Have you been looking at the board in mole valley and leonard coombes?


----------



## ploppy-pixie (9 May 2014)

I've not checked that group on fb will do.
I've seen notice boards, but the places advertised I know of, and not keen on them (genuine reasons)
I live in Tmouth and would ideally like one here's, they dont exist.
Google is great, but dosnt give much info on places, and majority don't have websites.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (9 May 2014)

There are a fair few livery yards along Port Road in Dawlish?


----------

